# How to make Radeon Additonal Settings reappear!



## MrGenius (Feb 26, 2017)

Just wanted to post the "magic" fix for the Radeon Additional Settings disappearance bug for everyone here.

The problem: Open AMD Radeon Settings. Click Preferences, then Radeon Additional Settings. Radeon Additional Settings cannot be started. 






The solution:

I searched high and low until I found the following post.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=5382651&postcount=55

Nothing else I tried worked until I finally did as instructed therein. It's been broke in all versions of AMD Radeon Crimson ReLive Drivers 16.12.1 WHQL and later. Well not 100% broke, as your previous settings will still be applied when installing new drivers(although if you clean install they won't). But the GUI to change(or reapply) them is(was) no longer available. Unless you install the ccc-next64(or ccc-next32 for 32 bit OS). And then PRESTO! There they are again! Cool huh?


You're welcome!


----------



## IRQ Conflict (Feb 26, 2017)

16.12.2 No bug here?


----------



## FR@NK (Feb 26, 2017)

Same here, works fine for me.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 26, 2017)

Yeah I don't know why it happens or doesn't. But there's a bunch of us that were(or probably still are) having the problem. For whatever reason(s). I was pulling my hair out in frustration trying to fix it myself. Lucky you if you weren't. That's all I can say!


----------



## FR@NK (Feb 26, 2017)

Did you do a fresh install? I've just been updating so maybe thats why its still working.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 26, 2017)

That's funny you ask. Because I just editted the OP regarding that. I was just updating. Which kept and applied my old settings. So at first I didn't even know the additional settings panel was gone. It was only after clean installing the latest version that I found out they were missing. Since clean installing deletes your previous settings. Then I had to system restore to get them back. And after installing every version since 15.something, I figured out when it broke. 16.11.5 was the last one that worked for me.


----------



## FR@NK (Feb 26, 2017)

I guess I need to do a clean windows install soon.


----------



## saikamaldoss (May 5, 2017)

They should add it to the radion tool instead of this workaround. I don't understand how hard is it... I had created a tool long back with AMD display lib with all this settings. I wish they add it to radion software


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2017)

@Frag Maniac


----------

